# Is it worth applying for a job where you don't meet one of the "Essential Criteria"?



## fudgefactorfive (Mar 9, 2007)

*big sigh*

as in, a public sector job with a proper Personal Specification, where they list Essential and Desirable things that the successful applicant will have?

on the one hand, what do I have to lose (except time, and effort, and frustrated hopes)

on the other, surely someone who does meet them all will show up for interview ...


----------



## Belushi (Mar 9, 2007)

Probably not TBH - unless your absolutely outstanding in all of the other criteri and its soemthing you could easily be trained up on.


----------



## fudgefactorfive (Mar 9, 2007)

yeah - and it can't - it's the "at least one year of experience in ..." one ... which I hate ... how am I ever supposed to get a job in this field if all the posts are asking for a year of experience in it


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 9, 2007)

Why not call them up and ask how essential 'essential' is, if you get my drift?
You can sometimes demonstrate experience in related ways that may not be obvious from simply reading their spec. Plus, you're also demonstrating your pro-active approach to things, even before you've completed the application form, which must be a good thing.


----------



## Santino (Mar 9, 2007)

Definitely worthwhile. I know several people in the public sector who have got jobs without having the right essential skills or experience but made up for it in other ways. Last year a job in my office was given to the one candidate (out of four) who had no experience in the field, but she researched the job before applying and did the best interview.


----------



## fudgefactorfive (Mar 9, 2007)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> Why not call them up and ask how essential 'essential' is, if you get my drift?
> You can sometimes demonstrate experience in related ways that may not be obvious from simply reading their spec. Plus, you're also demonstrating your pro-active approach to things, even before you've completed the application form, which must be a good thing.



yeah ... you're right ...

thing is ... just over a year ago, I applied for a different (but kind of related) post at exactly the same place, reporting to exactly the same person, and was rejected on the basis of not having enough experience of working with deaf people. He gave generally positive feedback about everything else though - but this new job is even more demanding.

Since then, I've picked up _some_ experience, but only a few months' worth and even that is one day per week. I can cite related experience (ie. being around deaf people, as opposed to literally "working with them"). But it just seems a bit ... flat. 

humph

I suppose I should just apply anyway and let them make the decision. It's interview practice, at least.


----------



## fudgefactorfive (Mar 9, 2007)

Alex B said:
			
		

> ... Last year a job in my office was given to the one candidate (out of four) who had no experience in the field, but she researched the job before applying and did the best interview.



good point - and I know some people I can tap for info about what this kind of job involves

thanks everyone


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Mar 9, 2007)

I got a public sector job without filling some of the essential criteria.  But then again I suspect the field was really shite they had no choice but to appoint me.


----------



## radio_atomica (Mar 9, 2007)

Are those minimum of so many years experience request thingies not illegal now on the grounds of age discrimination, or is it only up to a certain point i.e. asking for one years experience is low enough to not be covered by those rules?

I would go for it if it's a job you really want, I know that when I have to write those essential/desireable thingies I'm always thinking that if someone had all but one and were dead good they'd still be considered.  The worst is when people just don't refer to them on their application forms at all, meaning you can't find out unless you give them an interview - needless to say, they don't get one.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 9, 2007)

fudgefactorfive said:
			
		

> yeah ... you're right ...
> 
> thing is ... just over a year ago, I applied for a different (but kind of related) post at exactly the same place, reporting to exactly the same person, and was rejected on the basis of not having enough experience of working with deaf people. He gave generally positive feedback about everything else though - but this new job is even more demanding.
> 
> ...



Bit of creative thinking called for i reckon. Related experience should still be counted as relevant, even if it is in a personal capacity rather than a professional one. 

I've been on interview panels before and as far as i know, two of the main reasons for scoring people on the basis of person specs with 'essential' and 'desireable' criteria are (1) to help decide who hasn't got a hope and therefore shouldn't come for interview, and (2) to counter potential claims of discrimination by providing what is meant to be an reasonably objective overview of each candidates abilities.

The tip to research bits you're more uncertain about is a very very good one. Its surprising how many people turn up for interviews and don't seem to know anything about who they want to work for, what are the main issues connected to the role, etc. So obviously, a bit of reading up on the organisation, policies affecting the client group, that kind of thing is a good idea.

Good luck with it all


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 9, 2007)

Is it a blaggable 'essential' from existing experience, or do you actually have to have done it?


----------



## crustychick (Mar 9, 2007)

definitely still apply. i didn't satisfy all the criteria for my job and still got it.

i have just applied for another one which requires something I don't have, but I've done loads and loads of research on how to do it, and spent a lot of time on it, so I'm hoping to still get an interview...


----------



## pinched_nerve (Mar 9, 2007)

IMO it's definitely worth trying, like others have said, if you meet the other essential criteria and you're a good candidate then that will show in your application.

Good luck with it.


----------



## chegrimandi (Mar 9, 2007)

definitely still apply - think laterally to find a situation where you might be able to say you've done the thing in question...

also - lie if you really want the job. It's amazing what voluntary jobs one can have done in the past...seriously - everyone does it.


----------



## fudgefactorfive (Mar 9, 2007)

not gonna lie - it's too important a job for that - if I genuinely am the wrong person for it, it could fuck people's lives up


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2007)

it depends, ideally they would want someone who meets all the specifications, but often that isn't possible, so they might consider you if they feel that you would be able to do that job, with a little training,etc


----------



## chegrimandi (Mar 9, 2007)

fudgefactorfive said:
			
		

> not gonna lie - it's too important a job for that - if I genuinely am the wrong person for it, it could fuck people's lives up



fair enough if you're not sure you could do it....


----------



## golightly (Mar 9, 2007)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> definitely still apply - think laterally to find a situation where you might be able to say you've done the thing in question...



Indeed.  Unless the essential criteria refers to one year's experience in a paid role then you can look at what experience you have in other spheres.  It may be that you have that experience through voluntary work or actually within you private life.  For instance, if the essential criteria is one year's experience of budgeting then you could talk about how you negotiate and manage the domestic budget.  Best of luck anyway.


----------



## thought (Mar 9, 2007)

fudgefactorfive said:
			
		

> not gonna lie - it's too important a job for that - if I genuinely am the wrong person for it, it could fuck people's lives up



If an essential part is ability to drive... then look into public transport and price lessons..

If its training in some area, then before the interview, or before you send of your CV. Find some training in that area, and enrol on the course!

If its experience in some area, think about what similar ideas / experiences you have.

but yes apply... I have twice had interviews, for jobs, and been offered the job where i didnt have the essential criteria. But because i had done the foot work, and worked around the problem i got offered the job. I accepted neither, due to personal commitments I couldnt work around....!


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 9, 2007)

radio_atomica said:
			
		

> Are those minimum of so many years experience request thingies not illegal now on the grounds of age discrimination, or is it only up to a certain point i.e. asking for one years experience is low enough to not be covered by those rules?


Dunno, but doubt it makes much difference in reality. Even if it were against to rules to say "Minimum 2 years experience", they'd just put "Reasonable experience required" or suchlike, then take one look at your CV and see whether you've got the 2 years or not....


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 9, 2007)

yes. I got a job that was asking for a certain qualification that i didn't have (they since paid for me to get it and I passed). Not only that, it was in a foreign country and I didn't speak the language. So yes definitely go for it, you have nothing to lose. 
Mention it in your interview by all means but be sure to mention the strengths you do have. Also, this job was asking for graduates as well, I never went to uni. It's all about experience.
Unless they are really close minded in which case fuckem.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 9, 2007)

It'll probably be binned immediately unless no one else has it either. but it's a a cv and application form. and your effort. I don't think they'll kill you in the face or anything.


----------



## Julie (Mar 11, 2007)

It depends on the "quality" of the other applicants. If some/all of them meet all the essential criteria then it's likely you won't be invited to be interviewed.

However, if they don't, the selectors choose applicants on as many essential criteria as possible + some/all of the desirable criteria. At least that's what happens down here.

Good luck whatever you decide


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 11, 2007)

I would!  I've done that sort of thing quite a lot - and even got jobs like that before.  Recently I applied as an NQT (newly qualified teacher) for a post that had responsibility points (ie one for someone who had been in the teaching profession for a while) at a pretty prestigious school and got an interview (didn't get the job sadly but it was very good experience).  If you really really like the look of the job - then yes, at worst it will be good experience - you might even get an interview (even better experience) and you might even get the job!!   It really helps if you can show that a) you can make up for it by offering something else and b) it's a skill that you can attain relatively quickly because of past experience.

But like anything else weigh it up with how much time you have on your hands - if you're tearing your hair out trying to get everything done you need to do then I would concentrate my energies elsewhere.


----------



## chio (Mar 11, 2007)

The vast majority of jobs in my field have "minimum one year experience" in the ads. I've applied for 'em anyway -- got interviews at a few, but no job yet. But they don't just bin them if you don't strictly have the experience, which is heartening! What I often do is be a cheeky so-and-so and phone up the person in charge, saying "I've done X, Y and Z but don't strictly have the year, is it worth me applying?".


----------

